# ice fishing outfits. how do you stay warm?



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

Since there is no ice today and its cold as blazes i thought i'd start a new thread.lets say its the typical day on the ice.10 degrees in the morning warming to 25 in the afternoon and you're going to spend the day on the ice either without the shanty or minus the heater.i have worn the same thing for years because i can't afford some of the $500 suits like you guys can. what would you wear to stay warm the whole day? myself, i start with heavy wool socks , thermal reflective pac boots by kamik , a full layer of heavy weight poly propaline underwear , jeans, 2 sweatshirts, 2 hooded sweats, carhart black lined bibs,carhart coat with attached hood , 2 pairs of gloves, one set of mits with removable top and a pair of hotfingers gloves.if its windy sometimes i bring a 3xl plastic raincoat to keep the wind at bay.i have about $200 dollars invested in the whole deal and wear it for other uses like when i work outside.that raincoat coat has saved the day quite often.learned that trick from a fishing buddy. warmer days or if i use the shanty i just back off on the layers.I usually stay quite warm from head to toe.lets hear some of your head to toe ice fishing outfits.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

OK, I'll play. Cabelas bibs/parka normally, however. 

Before the Cabelas, my typical was; 

1 pair regular tube socks, Kamik liners inside my Sorel Icelanders (had to take out the normal Icelander liners, too dang hot !), 2 pair sweats, 2 Chamois shirts, Red Head brand insulated coveralls, knit watch cap, Remington Tri-Plex gloves. That's it. Quizno's = TOASTY !!!  I tend to run hot, I weigh 315lbs. :lol:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Bibs and a parka. Once I get into the shanty the parka comes off. Also wool socks with pac-boots and a knit hat


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

I do about the same thing.....layer upon layer upon layer of clothing...just about as much as i possibly can physically wear if its gonna be real cold....then to top that all off i have a giant coat like a parka that goes over everything, i keep that in the truck box, now in the shanty that i got this season...i think the key to it all is several layers of smartwool wool socks....then the rubber boots with the inserts....keep them toes warm! and at least a few hats/hoods, it looks ridiculous but you have to do it. 

i probably will only need a heater in the shanty to keep the hole open and keep ice off the line. I still havent had a chance to get in it and really test out all the new equipment....been out twice after work but thats not as much fun as having a whole saturday to really spread out and break in the new gear.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I start with an Ultimax liner sock then a Polartec outer sock. I REALLY hate cold feet. 












​​​Then it is a thin polyprop undershirt and a Polartec union suit and jacket.​​​












​​​Then it is jeans and a red woolrich shirt. Boots are the Cabela's Trans Alaska boots.​​​





​​​The ourter layer is Cabela's Guidewear Bibs​​​





​​​Then my duck hunting jacket. When I get iin my shanty, the jacket comes off, the wool shirt gets opened, the polartec gets unzippped and this gets fired up.​​​





​​*I'm always warm!*​


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Have to agree with hunt4ever on the feet. If my feet get cold Im done.

chad1


----------



## oneeyedclarence (Jan 24, 2003)

How the hell do you move with all that stuff on? If you fall thru you'll sink like a rock. JK Hopefully that will never happen. The other day there was a post regarding flannel jeans....thats what works for me. Topped off with Carharts. Bibs & Jacket.


----------



## Sailor (Jan 2, 2002)

Two pr. wool socks, two pr cotton sweat pants, several layers of pullover shirts And/or sweaters, Carhart bibs, Micky Mouse boots, an old downfilled yardsale coat, bataclava, stocking cap, Carhart furlined hood, a bucket full of gloves, muff, and handwarmers. If I get warm I peel off layers starting with the head gear. I'm always warm, BUT if I had the $ I'd dress like Hunt4Ever!!!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

First layer of everything for me is Polypro, then sweat pants, whitetail supreme fleece gortex pants, wind stopper wool fatigue sweater, sweat shirt. Top it off with a Dry plus thinsulate jacket if needed. Boots,, it really doesn't matter to me,, cold feet is all part of it.


----------



## Crooked Dave (Jan 12, 2003)

I just can't wear jeans when I am hunting/fishing.They bind up and if they get wet, take forever to dry. I prefer some heavyweight fleece pants and maybe a pair of sweats over these on extremely cold days with my bibs. Rarely will I wear a jacket either, just a tight fitting mountainweight top (Hot Chillys), hooded sweatshirt (a must) and one or two heavy fleece sweatshirts. I get all the high tech thermal fleeces at our Boyne Country Sports store, and like I said, generally don't even need a jacket. Heavyweight smartwool socks keep my feet warm, and again, if it is extremely cold, the toe warmers inside the boots make for some comfy feet. Gloves - the 1/2 finger wool gloves is all I wear. Can't stand bulk when I am fumbling with rods or guns. Tight Lines


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Lightweight polyprop socks pants shirt and hat with jeans t-shirt over that,and a gortex bib, and jacket for outerwear.I don't like to wear gloves while I'm fishing, so if I do, it's nothing special. Boots are Sorel Champions that I've had for about 20 years. Lots of mink oil on them keeps em soft,and together.


----------



## Roober (Jan 21, 2003)

From the top:

Rabbit fur bomber hat-warm enough to live with the laughing! over a ball cap
Fleece balaclava
Expedition weight poly thermals
Fleece sweatshirt
Gore-tex parka
Thinsulate lined jeans-better than the flannel, IMO
Carhart lined bibs
Ultimax sox under wool sox under Sorel Glaciers
Wool/thinsulate flip top mittens with extras for back up

This set-up works for me under most conditions


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

well being a college kid and only 21... i got a life time of collecting more gear... but for now i either wear polypro had me downs from my buddy in the army, flanle pajama pants, and sweat pants. w/ a duck hunting bib or waders depwnding on how wet it will be( the 1000gm thinsalate in the wader boot is excelent!) if its bibs i use my rockie boot 600gm. w/ about 3 pairs of socks as that same army buddy tossed my thermal socks on a duckin trip up north :rant: for the uper... i wear a old tool t-shirt from a concert back when... then a long jon shirt and a fleece sweat shirt... then comes my beauticul guide series 4 in one duckin parka... and i got a tone of gloves, neoprean decoy gloves, neoprean ice fishing gloves, thinsulate glove, tons of gloves, but the neopreans especialy leak and they just kill my hands, so a simple pair of wool gloves under the thinsulate works. 

any sugestions on a nice light weight glove that is 100% water proof but u can still keep warm and shoot a gun/fish? id appreciate it!


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

My best outfit for warmth up-north where it sometimes -20 degrees without windchill is Poly prop.long johns, silk liner socks with wool outer socks, Fleece pants, turtle neck, sweatshirt, Fleece top, Artctic cat Gortex snow bibs, Air Force Parka, Lacrosse Ice king boots......you can fish in the open in below zero temp and remain warm!


----------



## bloo_gilz (Jan 7, 2001)

Evidently the whole poly-pro first layer is big. What I would like to know is..do you guys put a t-shirt below that ? I only ask this because I work outside all day-all winter ,and I can't afford to be stinking up 7 different Under Armors a week. I do reccomend the new carhartt bibs\pants w/out straps. They're berber lined and the leg zips go almost to yer butt. Thanx all BG


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

now youre really getting personal. i usually will wear a t-shirt if i am working outside and if the temps are going above 20 or the wind is low. if it is really kicking cold i will skip the t-shirt, but i don't sweat very much .try a duofold wool / poly mix or the original wool cotton mix for warmer days.i also have a thermax union suit for real bad windy days.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

the T-shirt would completely void the whole purpose of the poly prop.....you do not want cotton next to your skin...it will get sweaty and wet and chill you!! The poly prop. will wisk the persperation to the outer layer and keep you dry and warm!! I work outside EVERY DAY...on water main breaks...trust me on this one...NO cotton next to skin!!


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

bloo_gilz said:


> Evidently the whole poly-pro first layer is big. What I would like to know is..do you guys put a t-shirt below that ? BG


always!!! for two reasons, the first being its millitary issued so its kinda like wearing twine woven sweater on ur chest... and chest hair w/ that combo realy makes it itchy. 

second reason is because the fella that gave em too me is MUCH shorter than i so its kinda only goes to my belly button :evil: but it keeps me war! at least the pants fit me good. :evil:


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

On the feet white wicking socks, over that ultra max socks. On the body black polypro top and bottom, fleece...... hoody with fleece...... pants. Cabela guide gortex parka and bibs. The key is never wear anything cotton it has no wicking abilty. "COTTON KILLS"


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Houghton Laker is right, get that cotton off your skin,, the real key is finding some good polypro that is "comfortable" next to your skin. I found some at Meijers thats almost like fleece on the inside,,,, very nice, almost "furry".


----------

